# Prozac users comments



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I was written a prescription for 20 mg of Prozac a week ago. Been on it for five days, and seem to be tolerating it well. I would appreciate any comments and input on the med if you are using it.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I've been on it for 10 years. I'd be happy to tell you my experience if you send me a private message. If you do, tell me if you are a man or a woman. It makes a difference on this med.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Just wanted to update my progress on Prozac and ibs. I can't believe the miracle this med has brought to my life. I have been taking it for four weeks now, and my purpose was to help with the bowel spasms. I didn't realize until it had enough time to get into my system I was actually depressed. I sleep better, and I don't go around hungry all the time. This is how it works for me. Just wanted to share some good news. Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## ccj100 (Jan 4, 2003)

I have been on Prosac for several years. It has been a wonder drug for depression. I am wondering if it is helpful or harrmful to IBS/C.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Heber, I was C & D constantly before the Prozac. More D than C. Now I tend to be C unless I take Magnesium/Calcium. I have also found out the importance of drinking plenty of water. I've never been one to drink a lot of water, but I have made a point in increasing my intake, and it has also helped with the C. What is the greatest improvement you have seen on Prozac? I am a new user, but I am loving the calming effect it has brought me. I suffered horribly with anxiety before starting the med. I just can't believe the relief it has brought me. No spasms waking me up at night, and no embarrassing trips to the potty on the job. YESSSSSSS!


----------



## Anita Quattrin (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi! I was diagnosed with IBS earlier this year after suffering from alternating C and D, abdominal pain, and painful IBS attacks. My doctor, despite my difficulties, was reluctant to put me on medication. I knew other women with IBS who have been helped by anti-depressant medication (Zoloft and Paxil) and I was hoping my doctor would prescribe something. I recently was given Prozac by a psychiatrist because of depression brought on by some personal difficulties. Not only has the Prozac alleviated many of the symptoms of depression, it has also helped me enormously with the IBS symptoms as well. It has only been a month, so it's still a bit early, but I have been feeling better and eating a greater variety of foods than I have in a long time. I only wish my physician had placed me on this type of medication sooner.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Anita5, I am happy for you that you have discovered the wonders of Prozac. I have been on it for 7 weeks now, and I can't say enough about how much it has helped me. Along with IBS, I have Fibromyalgia, and the med has helped with the pains that goes with the fibro. I saw results with the IBS in 2 weeks. I have more energy and sleep better. How many mg. do you take daily? I am on 20. I took 10mg. previously, and I wasn't seeing results, so I elected to take Wellbutrin. Bad idea on my part. I was only getting about four hours of sleep a night. In addition, I take Klonopin for a deep sleep. Hang in there,







and don't give up to soon. If you see you are not progressing as well as you think you should, you might want to get your doctor to bump your dosage up. Wish I had instead of putting myself through a lot of sleepless nights, not to mention high anxiety levels.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Anita5, I failed to tell you that if you are new to this board, Eric's posts are very helpful to help you understand why the Prozac works for your IBS symptoms. He has a web site on the Brain Gut Axis that you really need to view. I don't recall the website, maybe you can request this from him. He, like myself, has spent many years suffering with IBS, and he has so much knowledge on the abnormalities of the intestinal tract.


----------

